# My 100th custom slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is my 100th custom slingshot... I've made a lot more slingshots in total, but counting only well finished customs made from premium materials, it's number 100... an ode to the type of slingshot Madison Parker makes. It's made with a lot of well thought out features... 3/4" natural colored G10, Universal Forks that can shoot bands, chinese tubes or even the really big tubes like Frogman uses on his slingshots. Also has a handle thats designed so that it can be comfortably held with or without gloves and with or without a lanyard. The lanyard connection allows for an improved angle of attachment for less hand rub on the lanyard while being secure to the wrist. 
I'm keeping this one for my collection... and it might be heading to Hogan Castings at some point in time.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! Is the line on the band for aiming?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Nice! Is the line on the band for aiming?


Yeah, it helps with the really long range shots. You just line it up and "lollypop" your target, then you're good to go.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very great job Bill, I couldn't recommend your slingshots higher.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow nice one, I like the band attachment method


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a good idea with the line on the band, It will be like a rabbit on a stick, ha ha , by the way nice slingshot. jeff


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice slingshot Bill, and great idea with the line on the bands!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Thats a good idea with the line on the band, It will be like a rabbit on a stick, ha ha , by the way nice slingshot. jeff


Rabbit on a stick I need to get one of them.

Thats the closest I can get to one anyway haha

Cheers


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice. That design is one I like as it has features (dimensions) in a catty I like of that core shape. Is that a design you will make available aside from a Hogan casting?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ray, Frogman has one of these that's very similar... if he approves of the design I'll probably send this one which is polished real well and suitable for casting to Pete. Metal ones would then be available soon afterward.


----------

